# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها >  ابزار سئو سایت نوپرداز

## nopardazco

نوپرداز سئو ابزاری مدرن و حرفه ای برای آنالیز و بهبود رتبه *سئو سایت* شما
*معرفی خدمات نوپرداز سئو*

شرکت نوپرداز با ارائه ابزار آنالیز نوپرداز سئو این امکان را فرآهم آورده است تا کاربران، مدیران و ب سایت ها و تمامی وب مسترها بتوانند به آسانی و به صورت رایگان از ابزارهای پیشرفته شرکت نوپرداز برای آنالیز وب سایت مد نظر خود بهره مند گردند.*بررسی موقعیت کلمات کلیدی*

با استفاده از ابزار نوپرداز سئو به بررسی موقعیت کلمات کلیدی وب سایت مد نظرتان در موتور های جستجو از جمله گوگل, بینگ و یاهو بپردازید.
*تجزیه و تحلیل رقبا*

تجزیه و تحلیل رقبای نزدیک وب سایت شما در موتور های جستجو و همچنین ارزیابی برترین رقبا در کلمه کلیدی خاص یکی از امکانات نوپرداز سئو می باشد.
*رتبه الکسا و MOZ*

با استفاده از ابزار نوپرداز می توانید اطلاعات الکسا و موز وب سایت مد نظر خود را در مدت زمان کوتاهی به دست آورید.
*بررسی صفحه و جایگاه*

با استفاده از این ابزار می توانید وضعیت جایگاه وب سایت خود را در موتور جستجو گوگل بررسی کنید و اطلاعات خود را به صورت نموداری پس از هر بار مراجعه مشاهده نمایید.
منبع: ابزار سئو نوپرداز

----------


## kmbsir

با تشکر از مطلب خوبتان

لطفا سایت faghatseo.com که در زمینه آموزش سئو سایت و همچنین در زمینه انجام امور بهینه سازی می باشد دیدن فرمایید، ترجمه مقالات روز دنیا از سایت های مرجع مانند moz و searchengineland و غیره...

----------


## SEOFOX

ارتقا سئو سایت نیاز به ابزار درست دارد برای همین آموزش سئو از صفر تا صد نیاز است.

----------

